# Solar Wax Melter Plans?



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Have you checked this out yet?

http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/

Or here's one I'm trying this year

http://beekeeperlinda.blogspot.com/


hope this helps!!!


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

I made one like Linda's and it is working fine. Any large quantity, it would be way too slow. I am considering making a larger one later this year.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Plans ??? You need a box, some glass, a pan, some screen cloth and sunlight. What plans ?


----------



## DoubleB (Sep 23, 2006)

I agree with Fuzzy. Earlier this spring I was given plans which asked for boards to be cut with certain degree cuts here, and certain degree cuts there.....looking at these plans it was obvious it would be way too much work. So, I built a box 32 long, 22 wide, and about 10 inches deep. Nailed a plywood bottom on it. And put a full piece of lexan as a hinged door on the top. One wooden leg props it up to best angle...(pointing top at the sun). Painted all flat black, to absorb suns heat. Had some sheet alum, white on one side, and dark brown on other, and made an inner tray that collects the drippings. Currently it sits in middle of back yard, pointed at the sun, and is melting down old comb, burr comb etc. I filter the crude out by use of a paper towel. When you see how simple it is to make something work....you will agree that no plans are needed. Why this size? For me I wanted to be able to do my metal queen excluders, and even full frames. Just as easy to build a bigger one...hope this incites you to make some sawdust.....lol


----------

